# I spoke to a guy in class!



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I've always wanted to just start talking to someone. I've done it once before (I was new and needed a place to sit at lunch so I asked some freshmen if I could sit with them and they said yes cuz they were new, too) but it was a few years ago. I haven't really talked much in this class but I've faired well...anyway...,

I had walked in about 5 minutes early and this dude is talking to Joyce (we did a project together) about teachers at my old high school. When he finished saying what he was saying, I paused, and just blurted out, "Are you talking about Mr. and Mrs. Smart?" And he said he was and we started talking about them. Turns out they used to go to the same bible study. It was a bit awkward...he's an awkward guy...and I was kinda nervous after blurting that out but we managed to have a conversation! I told him the subjects they teach, that I had Mr. Smart junior year and Mrs. Smart teaches 9th-graders. I told him that on Saturday I had gone to the school to see a play and found out that Mrs. Smart is pregnant. So basically, I felt like a healthy, socially acceptable person in class today and it was nice.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations! :yay :yes 
It's great to hear you overcoming SA in that moment!


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey, that sounds great  Feels good doesn't it. 

Now, the question is... Is the man sponge worthy?  hehe *Seinfeld joke*


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Phibes said:


> Hey, that sounds great  Feels good doesn't it.
> 
> Now, the question is... Is the man sponge worthy?  hehe *Seinfeld joke*


:lol :lol :lol :haha I LOVED THAT EPISODE!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks you guys! It does feel good!



Phibes said:


> Hey, that sounds great  Feels good doesn't it.
> 
> Now, the question is... Is the man sponge worthy?  hehe *Seinfeld joke*


Short British man who wears suits all the time, knows a lot about the world (which I'd hope - he teaches world history, haha), loves technology, and is humorous. His body language is similar to a comedian whose name is slipping my mind but....
I think he's sponge worthy haha...to me he is. :mushy

EDIT: Kyle Cease. That's who I was thinking of. :yes

Oh crap were you referring to the guy I was talking to? Haha, in that case...not really...but he's a nice guy. I like 'im.


----------



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

Good for you! Sometimes the easiest way to start a conversation is to blurt something out without thinking about it. Might not seem like the most graceful way to get in, but it gets the job done (unless you blurt something out that's totally irrelevant to the convo). I find that it's much easier to just randomly start talking without really knowing where the conversation is headed, rather than planning out your whole conversation and reviewing your predetermined responses. The latter is just an anxiety bomb waiting to happen. Just keep being spontaneous when the opportunities arise.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations, it sounds as though things went extremely well!

It's the little achievements like this that really add up in the bigger picture.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I've recently started to make a conscious effort to do little things that I can look at as "triumphs," so I can definitely appreciate how great that must have felt!
Good job...


----------



## RobertInCypress (Nov 19, 2009)

i like this. celebrate small victories. good job being normal!:clap


----------



## rasberrykiwi (Mar 21, 2009)

wow good job:clap


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice to hear that you've made a step forward. Congrats


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*takes a bow*


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Encore, encore!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll see if I can pull it off again sometime, haha. Hopefully!


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Splendid! 

Result, I'd be bricking it so that is, imho, a triumph. Keep up the good work!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

Congrats!:clap I'm so happy for you..this is my goal as well i will try on monday..


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome! Good luck!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Hoooooooray! You can't see it obviously, but I totally just gave you an air five. Way to go!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*feels super cool*


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

Great job! feels good once in a while to randomly say things outloud and not have to feel undermined


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

It does!


----------

